# honda 300 54% gear reduction



## weewee80000

I finally figured out the long awaited 54% Honda 300 gear reduction that gotmuddy and extremerancher2 has kept secret from everybody all u need is a 2003 Suzuki 400z 74 tooth clutch basket from the sport bike which u get machined off the basket and put on a 300 fourtrax basket then u need a 20 tooth primary fron a 88-92 Suzuki kingquad 300 4x4 fourwheeler which u cut the fourtrax primary and add the 20 tooth to the end of preferable tig welded and cut some stuff in the motor so the basket will clear and wala the 54% is done it can be done by a cheap harbor freght milling machine and a cheap lathe


----------



## asd59878

I know your right about the lunch basket gear. But I don't think your right about the primary.


----------



## weewee80000

*300 54 percent gear reduction*

Excuse me meant to say the primary came from a Suzuki 99-02 300 king quad centrifugal clutch that has to be cut off and propery welded to the end of a 300 fourtrax prary


----------



## weewee80000

*Honda 300 54 percent gear reduction*

So if that's the wrong primary sp what is the right one


----------



## asd59878

Really? Well that may also work, you may of found a second way to make it, but the ones xtremerancher is making pretty sure it doesn't come from a 300 king quad at all! But it is 20 teeth also, I'm sure there are other gears that work


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

he uses gears from a 300ex. i know extremerancher well he built my 35% for my 500. james clark is his name.


----------



## asd59878

^ I know James well myself and, that really was not kept secrete like the bigger reduction. 300ex gears make 35% in the Foremans and 15% in the 300. 

And I'm in the process in building my own 54% reduction for a 300 ill let y'all know how it turns out.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

asd59878 said:


> ^ I know James well myself and, that really was not kept secrete like the bigger reduction. 300ex gears make 35% in the Foremans and 15% in the 300.
> 
> And I'm in the process in building my own 54% reduction for a 300 ill let y'all know how it turns out.


 
u seen his honda cat with 80% gr i think it is. hes got secrets that alot dont know. good guy by far and very smart


----------



## asd59878

Yes that is a 350d motor on that bike with a 69% reduction in the motor and then the AC 4.0 diffs add up the rest of the reduction to 80%. It's a flat out awsome build

I have a 69% in the 350d powered 300 I'm building.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

yup that thing gunna b an animal. cant wait till he finished the build. dwight gunna b happy when finished. only thing im hectic on is the angle of his axles. they look like they are 40 degrees plus.

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------

post some pics of ya bike on here id love to see the 300


----------



## asd59878

I can't figure out how to post a thread lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

go to site navigation on the top left. click fourm, click on mudpit and on top it says new post click that


----------



## Stimpy

The 54% reduction gears come out of the 300 it's self, I don't know which gear you have to change or add, but I have a friend who does them. He built my 18% using the 300 ex parts.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## weewee80000

*54 percent gear reducyion*

54 percent is not made from 300 parts they were made from a 74 tooth clutch basket and a 20 tooth primary does anybody know what gears they come from


----------



## lilbigtonka

shoot i just wish i knew what i needed for the 18percent as i really wanna do it to mine but just dont know exactly what i need


----------



## weewee80000

*gear reduction*

18 percent is easy get a 300 ex clutch basket take the gear off bolt it on the 300 fourtrax basket and send 300 furtrax primary with the 300ex primary tu gotmuddy or ryan Hormel to get it machined and its done if u cant get 300ex parts off ebay get 250x parts they are the same as 300ex


----------



## Stimpy

After my bud built the 18% that I now have, he got the gears for his 54% out of my parts bike. I know that's what made his. He's running og 29.5 with no probs. I don't know what all he machined to make it work but he said it took him about 5 hours start to finish.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> shoot i just wish i knew what i needed for the 18percent as i really wanna do it to mine but just dont know exactly what i need


 
as weewee noted, the small reduction is simply the 300EX primary & clutch basket gears. - The basket gear is a simple swap, the primary requires machining/welding. 


I've done a few, but still w/o access to a lathe right now.









The monster "hondacat" has the axles set @ 40* full droop, will likely be 36-38* at ride height. The big "white-cup" axles they used should handle that. - I wasn't running as much angle, but was pushing over 100rwhp through them & the axles were one of the few things that never failed on my big kitty. The axles & the 4" Catvos off my cat are on Dwight's wife's TRV.


----------



## lilbigtonka

jp build me one and i will be heading down there with the money....and the beverages to get the job done right


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> jp build me one and i will be heading down there with the money....and the beverages to get the job done right


 
at the rate you've been going with that 300 you should just buy mine.....lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

lol i am done with the bikes, all i got left to do is oil cooler and gear reduction on 300 and the brute is now complete.....i aint touching them no more cept for fixing them no more mods.....i almost have the brute bulletproof and 300 is lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

JPs300 said:


> as weewee noted, the small reduction is simply the 300EX primary & clutch basket gears. - The basket gear is a simple swap, the primary requires machining/welding.
> 
> 
> I've done a few, but still w/o access to a lathe right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The monster "hondacat" has the axles set @ 40* full droop, will likely be 36-38* at ride height. The big "white-cup" axles they used should handle that. - I wasn't running as much angle, but was pushing over 100rwhp through them & the axles were one of the few things that never failed on my big kitty. The axles & the 4" Catvos off my cat are on Dwight's wife's TRV.


Dwight Stelly? Karla's bike? 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## JPs300

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Dwight Stelly? Karla's bike?
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


Yes sir. - Now you know where the current clutch in his race bike came from too.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

D**** learn something new ima have to get with him on that one lmao


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

The 20 tooth gear I used did not come out of the Suzuki at all.


----------



## weewee80000

*54 percent gear reduction*

so what does the 20 tooth come from


----------



## Stimpy

He ain't gonna tell lol. I need to retract my earlier statements though. Showed exactly what I knew. All he got from my bike was the clutch basket.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## paradiseinmymind

the 18% gr is from the 300ex


----------



## Tncumminsguy

So would you put in a 1994 honda 300 you plan on running 28-29.5 tires on?


----------



## Mac102004

27" and under 18%
28" and over 54%


----------



## Tncumminsguy

So how do you make a 54% reduction? I have access to lathes and all kinds of tools. If it's not that hard i'd make one or it just better to buy one for my 94' 300


----------



## Tncumminsguy

anyone?


----------



## Stimpy

Your not goin to get a direct answer to that ? That info is highly coveted info and those that have it don't give it up easily lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HONDA30023

who would i need to talk to to get a gear reduction? and how much.


----------



## Polaris425

JP300 Can hook you up.


----------



## HONDA30023

how do i get intouch with him


----------



## doctorhonda

HI all I`m new on here but I have been watching all the hub bub about gear reductions and the "mystery" surrounding them. Ive found another alternative to either the 20% or 54% I`ve come up with a 37.5% gear reduction. It uses a early 70`s honda cb/cl/sl 21tooth primary clutch gear and a clutch basket gear from a mid 80`s kawasaki KLT250 three wheeler. Its just what i had laying around for my project..food for thought! lol


----------



## Polaris425

Be interesting to hear a report on how it goes. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Mac102004

That 37.5% would be a good option for my never ending 300 Honda project.


----------

